# Want new seats



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm not happy with the comfort of my drivers seat in my truck. This is my first dodge and love my truck. However, after 20 hours plus plowing I'm not loving my seat. I have done a bit of research and it looks like the 2010 and up interiors are bolt in. My questions, Is this true? And does anyone know where to look for the interiors other than new. Not having any luck finding any wrecked trucks or otherwise. Thanks, Casey


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

hardwoodcd;1447203 said:


> I'm not happy with the comfort of my drivers seat in my truck. This is my first dodge and love my truck. However, after 20 hours plus plowing I'm not loving my seat. I have done a bit of research and it looks like the 2010 and up interiors are bolt in. My questions, Is this true? And does anyone know where to look for the interiors other than new. Not having any luck finding any wrecked trucks or otherwise. Thanks, Casey


Do some research on here, NBI Lawn just had a posting within the past month about this exact subject


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes the quad cab seats bolt right in from 2003-2012 from a 1500/2500/3500.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

plowguy43;1447391 said:


> Yes the quad cab seats bolt right in from 2003-2012 from a 1500/2500/3500.


For the 09-12 seats the front seats bolt in. The rear seats require some modifications to make work. Nothing major but they do fit. The issue is they you and I aren't the first people to think this so new style seats are almost impossible to find. You would probably be better off finding 02-05 seats. They seem to be much more comfortable than the 06's.


----------



## EME 411 (Oct 21, 2008)

Try this.

http://www.diesel-max.com/3rdgenfrontseatfix/


----------



## tomperch40 (Feb 24, 2011)

May not be exactly what you want, but instead of spending a ton on new seats try this clazzio.com. They're custom fit leather seats. I ordered them a while back and got them yesterday. Installed them on my 06 Ram today and can already notice a difference. They have a slight padding under the middle part of the seats which really help. My seats were stained and hated how they felt compared to my 2000 sierra slt. Not quite like those seats but they're cheap enough and pretty easy to install. No complaints so far. Just an idea!!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll check that out. Thanks for the input.
Thanks, Casey


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I FINALLY found my new seats. Picked up some leather seats out of a 2012 Ram Laramie. I was just going to bolt them in but have now decided to Dynamat the whole truck Thumbs Up. I will make a thread about it when I get started, Only have the factory seats out right now,


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1467624 said:


> I FINALLY found my new seats. Picked up some leather seats out of a 2012 Ram Laramie. I was just going to bolt them in but have now decided to Dynamat the whole truck Thumbs Up. I will make a thread about it when I get started, Only have the factory seats out right now,


Sweet. Make sure you post something for me here in this thread so I know when you post your thread. I have a couple questions for you as you continue. 1. I have read that the front seats are a direct bolt in but the rears require some mods as does the center console. So what exactly do you have to do to the rears and center console? Also, your testimonial as to the difference once the project is done. Thanks in advance, Casey


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

My drivers seat is awful. The lumbar machanism broke and there are two wear spots down to the foam where there are some metal brackets. That's what $36k gets you.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

NBI gutted the truck today, he sent me pics


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Banksy;1467660 said:


> My drivers seat is awful. The lumbar machanism broke and there are two wear spots down to the foam where there are some metal brackets. That's what $36k gets you.


You can un do the Hog clip and add foam to fix this. Go on DTR tons of posts on it.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is a great deal on some seats: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dodge-Ram-1...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6974507476000559566

If anyone is serious about doing the swap this is a smokin deal!

In order to run the 06 console with the new style seats you do need to make a bracket. I was told it takes about 20 minutes so cant be too hard. OR there are consoles on Ebay for farily cheap.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1468401 said:


> Here is a great deal on some seats: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dodge-Ram-1...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6974507476000559566
> 
> If anyone is serious about doing the swap this is a smokin deal!
> 
> In order to run the 06 console with the new style seats you do need to make a bracket. I was told it takes about 20 minutes so cant be too hard. OR there are consoles on Ebay for farily cheap.


thanks for posting that listing. it was already sold by the time i got to my computer tonight.
any pics on your project yet?


----------



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

Banksy;1467660 said:


> My drivers seat is awful. The lumbar machanism broke and there are two wear spots down to the foam where there are some metal brackets. That's what $36k gets you.


I have the exact same problem. Broken lumbar support. Now the metal brackets have ripped the seat cover. Looking for a fix.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I gave up on my seat swap project. They would have worked but I was not going to cut up the seats or my truck to make it work. 

Sold the seats today. Kinda upset I didnt get to use them. They were so nice.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1470078 said:


> I gave up on my seat swap project. They would have worked but I was not going to cut up the seats or my truck to make it work.
> 
> Sold the seats today. Kinda upset I didnt get to use them. They were so nice.


What would you have had to do? How far did you get? I heard you had the whole truck gutted. Did you dynamat and give up?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

hardwoodcd;1470085 said:


> What would you have had to do? How far did you get? I heard you had the whole truck gutted. Did you dynamat and give up?


The front seats bolt right in. The center console would beed brackets welded or somehow mounted to the drivers seat. The real issue was the rear seat. You need to cut about 3" off the seat bases and redrill the holes for mounting. The real issue I had is you need to gut the rear wall of the truck to get the new hooks on the back of the seat to go in... the 3rd gen uses a different style.

It is still gutted. In the process of dynamating it. I have another idea for seats...will keep you posted


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

NBI Lawn;1470089 said:


> The front seats bolt right in. The center console would beed brackets welded or somehow mounted to the drivers seat. The real issue was the rear seat. You need to cut about 3" off the seat bases and redrill the holes for mounting. The real issue I had is you need to gut the rear wall of the truck to get the new hooks on the back of the seat to go in... the 3rd gen uses a different style.
> 
> It is still gutted. In the process of dynamating it. I have another idea for seats...will keep you posted


Ya get that hernia looked at after lifting the pallet into the 99'?:laughing:


----------

